# New here!!!



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi to all the Britsh ex pats out there living in Egypt, i've just registered and wanted to introduce myself.
I've been living in Sharm el sheikh for the last 9 years and will shortly be moving to Alexandria. I have been to Alexandria many times but it's different living somewhere rather than just going there on holiday. Anyone out there with any helpful advice???


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum,

We do have a couple of regular posters from Alex but I believe one of them is out of the country just now but they will reply to you I am sure when they get on line

Maiden


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

marimar said:


> Hi to all the Britsh ex pats out there living in Egypt, i've just registered and wanted to introduce myself.
> I've been living in Sharm el sheikh for the last 9 years and will shortly be moving to Alexandria. I have been to Alexandria many times but it's different living somewhere rather than just going there on holiday. Anyone out there with any helpful advice???


Hey marimar,

I'm currently in Alexandria and have been here nearly 6 years now. I am moving within the next 10days somewhere though.

Not sure what helpful advice I can give you though other than say even though it isn't to the extent of Cairo, Alexandria is still having the odd protests and the military is scattered around the city. I don't mind Alexandria but find little to do I enjoy.. only so many times I can walk around a mall before I'm ready to scream! There are all sorts of things here but it depending on your likes and dislikes! 

Taxis: Easy to find, no where will cost you more than say 15le. And that be if your traveling near on to the other side of the city from your base location! My tip here would be ensure you have an idea of the cost from your a to b and have it in the change ready. When at other end pay when you got out of the taxi through the passenger window and just walk away ignoring anything he says! They don't use meters here and of course being foreign they get the 'ching ching' noice in their heads. This is what I do anyway! 

Supermarkets like anywhere in Egypt stick to the ones that have the prices clearly labeled etc. The big Carrefour here is currently closed since it' got looted in the height of these protests. There is another one but smaller and of course Metros' scattered around the city too.

Few international schools here also although I myself have no experience in this to share but hear of the British one often and the American one alot. By your post I can't tell if you need that info or not!

I have brain freeze now let us know what info your in need off!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

HI SHendra
thanks for the advice. We're not going to be moving until May but I wanted to get a bit of a head start on things. Will be needing schools as i have two children but i think there is a lot more options there than here in Sharm. What area have you been living in? Do you find it easy to do things by yourself being European or is the language barrier a real problem? I have limited arabic but am trying to improve. I hope you've not been affected too much by all the protests and stuff. Are you still staying in Egypt or leaving completely?


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

marimar said:


> HI SHendra
> thanks for the advice. We're not going to be moving until May but I wanted to get a bit of a head start on things. Will be needing schools as i have two children but i think there is a lot more options there than here in Sharm. What area have you been living in? Do you find it easy to do things by yourself being European or is the language barrier a real problem? I have limited arabic but am trying to improve. I hope you've not been affected too much by all the protests and stuff. Are you still staying in Egypt or leaving completely?


Hey, I have a baby so not had to worry of schooling for him. One of the reasons I am leaving is due to the fact I never would be able to afford the schools on offer here. But have heard of praise for both the British and the American one in the past. Your best to just google there sites and have a read. I not got the urls to hand. The British one obviously follow our education system.

I find getting out and about easy really and I also only know limited Arabic. I won't lie though and say life here as been easy for me because it has not. I not been in Egypt working where it of opened up the usual things work does such as networking and so on. And never could afford to join in many of the expat events etc. My living here has been very basic. I done okay considering mind and it's not all been bad.

We seam to have a opposite view I often wonder had I lived at the Red Sea that I of found life more for my liking. Such as going to the beach etc. Alex full of Beaches but I would not recommend you using the public ones plus the sea is not clean here! I also miss the lack of greenery unless I wish to travel 20mins in a taxi to go over to Montazah and then pay to get in! 

It all very much depends on the standards of living you like to have and what you can live with and live without. I'm a very simple woman in truth but still feel the need to be able to have a home where I can open my back door and let my lad go play in the sunshine safe! As well as other things like mums and tots. I feel isolated here which is another reason I am leaving. But note this is my own personal experience. 

It seams to be the case no matter where we live in Egypt to enjoy life it costs.. no matter what it is. Even going to the park! It's like we need a bottomless purse just to do the simplest of things. In my opinion once the dust settles down Alexandria has a lot less to offer than say Sharm or Cairo. Alexandria has it's charm but to me it's more a good weekend away place! 

It pretty much as I said what kind of life you are seeking what floats your boat so to say! I find myself often walking around the malls or along the Corniche to get out.. or to some coffee shop somewhere. Going cinema went out the window the min I had a baby! (I ain't complaining about that though! ) And sometimes going out to eat. Other than that I never did find much else here for me to go and do. and again had I been here working I think I of had a different life. Oh and I'm in the middle Roushdy. 

I'd suggest since your already in Egypt to come spend few weeks here but remove the 'holiday bit to it' and do like a trial living and see how you take to it in that time. And see how the kids feel too. And naturally if you do move here try live not to far from whatever school you choose for your kids cause the traffic here in Summer is very busy!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi SHendra
thanks for the info, i have been checking out some of the schools like you said, lots to choose from unlike here in Sharm which is a bit limited. You don't mention if you are on your own or with partner but i'm hoping that as i'm married to an egyptian things should be easier as we have family in Alexandria already. Although i've already been there a few times i still wanted other peoples perspectives on living there as a foreigner because of course i don't want to have to go everywhere with husband in tow, i want to do some things myself. 
Its funny how you said maybe if you had started in Sharm maybe things would have been different for you, i suppose we all have different likes and stuff although its not all it appears here either, for example all the beaches are hotel owned so its not easy to find a free beach and there's not as much to do here as a lot of people think. Don't get me wrong, its a great place but for us once we had children our needs changed and as education is important and we can't find what we need here we decided to move to Alexandria.
I hope your upcoming move goes well and you end up in a place thats good for you. Do you mind if i still throw the odd question about Alexandria your way every now and again?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

I would say that Alexandria is much cheaper than Cairo. However, access to various things can be more difficult than Cairo. 

I haven't been to a public beach in Alexandria for quite some time. It's disgusting - A bunch of guys jerking off whenever a fully clothed female passes by. 

I used to go to Montazah Beach, Agamy Beach (Bitash, Bianky, etc.), and lately Marina (North Coast). Montazah has deteriorated over the years, Agamy still hasn't lost its touch and Marina reminds me of Europe. However, as SHendra mentioned, everything costs money. The simple pleasures abroad found for free, in Alexandria tend to be accompanied by a fee.

In terms of Education, I've seen both good and bad from both schooling systems (British/American), and I think location and price become the deciding factors. However, if there was a way to know who the "type" of students enrolled in a school are, then that would also be a factor for me. From your posts, it seems that you value education a lot, so if that is the case, then I would think ahead and imagine where you see your kids going to university and if possible which university (then you can at least draw the path with the requirements to enter that university).

It was ingrained in my head when I was a kid that I had to enter a certain Engineering school (otherwise I had no future yada yada yada). It haunted me throughout my life. I have no idea how but I did end up going there. So I guess if you do the same with your kids then maybe you will be able to guide them onto the right path.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

marimar said:


> Hi SHendra
> thanks for the info, i have been checking out some of the schools like you said, lots to choose from unlike here in Sharm which is a bit limited. You don't mention if you are on your own or with partner but i'm hoping that as i'm married to an egyptian things should be easier as we have family in Alexandria already. Although i've already been there a few times i still wanted other peoples perspectives on living there as a foreigner because of course i don't want to have to go everywhere with husband in tow, i want to do some things myself.
> Its funny how you said maybe if you had started in Sharm maybe things would have been different for you, i suppose we all have different likes and stuff although its not all it appears here either, for example all the beaches are hotel owned so its not easy to find a free beach and there's not as much to do here as a lot of people think. Don't get me wrong, its a great place but for us once we had children our needs changed and as education is important and we can't find what we need here we decided to move to Alexandria.
> I hope your upcoming move goes well and you end up in a place thats good for you. Do you mind if i still throw the odd question about Alexandria your way every now and again?


Hey, of course you can throw any questions this way. If I can't help theres others who prob can.

I do have an Egyptian partner my son dad. And also his family are all in this city. I do see them from time to time but luckily never had to have them all under my feet. Their great people and very kind just have some different ways of doing things.. especially how I raise my child! 

I don't ever regret coming here, but do as said feel it time I just move along and go home to have somethings that I consider normal. Sad as it sounds I am actually excited and looking forward in taking my lad to feed the ducks! 

It's true as Mansu said with Alexandria being cheaper in the cost of living compared to Cairo and the Red Sea. But with that there is limited things here to do as previously stated. You actually find people who end up going all the way to Cairo for certain things they can not find here! And Alexandria is a city! 

Socially the locals here seam to love hanging around the malls and big supermarkets. Or on traffic islands on the grass. And I never did find somewhere to go swimming .. I been trying to 'find' that since 2005! The pools in hotels only hire out on a daily ticket basis. Not per hour basis. I'd say other than the education which I can respect since were all the same and wish the best we can provide for our children that you also look at things your kids can do out of school hours and the summer holidays. 

Even though I am leaving I will still visit from time to time.. since my son's grandparents and aunt are here.


----------



## Webby41 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Hi there*



marimar said:


> Hi to all the Britsh ex pats out there living in Egypt, i've just registered and wanted to introduce myself.
> I've been living in Sharm el sheikh for the last 9 years and will shortly be moving to Alexandria. I have been to Alexandria many times but it's different living somewhere rather than just going there on holiday. Anyone out there with any helpful advice???


Hi there

I too have just joined this site as I am looking to move from Lodnon to Sharm.

Any tips from your 9 years of experience here.

Darren


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Webby41 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I too have just joined this site as I am looking to move from Lodnon to Sharm.
> 
> ...




Hello and welcome to the forum

Maiden


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Darren
I am assuming you've been to Sharm for holidays so you have a rough idea of whats some things are like, things that you should think about are:-
Everyone here is very friendly, some are genuine but be aware that people here don't do things for nothing and most of the time they are usually after your money or want you to invest in a business or buy a flat etc.
Find out the prices of taxi journeys and stick to that price when using taxi's, they will try to charge you more, even after living here for years they still see you as a foreigner and presume you are a tourist, learning a bit of basic egyptian arabic will help.
Beware of paying up front for big purchases like flats,decorating or building work, its quite common for people to pay installments up front and then the companies disappear with the money and jobs never get finished off. Make sure you get a contract when you rent a flat and ask for receipts for bills paid.
Be open to change, things here are not the same as in the UK, legal wise and culture wise.
Its not all doom and gloom but forwarned is forarmed so they say, on the plus side,
its sunny for almost 365 days of the year,
you don't pay tax on your earnings,
unless you eat out, drink and party every night, it is cheaper to live here than in the uk and you can always find Egyptian alternatives to a lot of the foods that you maybe miss from the uk.
The diving is fantastic and snorkelling too (but watch out for the sharks!!).
I have never worked here so i can't tell you much about employment so you would need to talk to others or employers about permits,contracts and stuff.
Feel free to ask any other questions and bear in mind, these are just my observations and advice, other people will have had different experiences.

I hope this helps.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

marimar said:


> Hi Darren
> I am assuming you've been to Sharm for holidays so you have a rough idea of whats some things are like, things that you should think about are:-
> Everyone here is very friendly, some are genuine but be aware that people here don't do things for nothing and most of the time they are usually after your money or want you to invest in a business or buy a flat etc.
> Find out the prices of taxi journeys and stick to that price when using taxi's, they will try to charge you more, even after living here for years they still see you as a foreigner and presume you are a tourist, learning a bit of basic egyptian arabic will help.
> ...


I share marimar's thoughts. Once comment though, no one beats one great british institution: the great british tradesmen. I could tell you a few storied of how many cowboys and ripoffs i met when I had a small property development business in the UK. I'd rather have an egytyan builder over your average british trade any time


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> I share marimar's thoughts. Once comment though, no one beats one great british institution: the great british tradesmen. I could tell you a few storied of how many cowboys and ripoffs i met when I had a small property development business in the UK. I'd rather have an egytyan builder over your average british trade any time


well id like you to point them in my direction as having had worked done in both uk and egypt id use uk workers any time,at least they clean up after them selves.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

bat said:


> well id like you to point them in my direction as having had worked done in both uk and egypt id use uk workers any time,at least they clean up after them selves.


and also arrive with the equipment that they will need to complete the job


----------



## Webby41 (Feb 21, 2011)

marimar said:


> Hi Darren
> I am assuming you've been to Sharm for holidays so you have a rough idea of whats some things are like, things that you should think about are:-
> Everyone here is very friendly, some are genuine but be aware that people here don't do things for nothing and most of the time they are usually after your money or want you to invest in a business or buy a flat etc.
> Find out the prices of taxi journeys and stick to that price when using taxi's, they will try to charge you more, even after living here for years they still see you as a foreigner and presume you are a tourist, learning a bit of basic egyptian arabic will help.
> ...


Marimar

Many thanks for your observations.

One key question I have is cost of living. I know this is a silly question, but how much do you need per month, excluding rent to live on per month.

As you say not partying everynight and 'living on a budget', but what is a realistic budget?

I am aiming to retire to Egypt when I move out there, not to work, hence its a crucial question. Also next to impossible to answer not knowing me or my tastes!

It would be for my wife and I to live out there, so not just me.

Darren


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Webby41 said:


> Marimar
> 
> Many thanks for your observations.
> 
> ...




I would just like to add that what you are told today will not be relevant in the coming years as higher wages/salaries will of course mean higher living costs.

Maiden


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I would just like to add that what you are told today will not be relevant in the coming years as higher wages/salaries will of course mean higher living costs.
> 
> Maiden


well you must have been lucky then. I made a point of employing british builders on my small property business due to the number of native people out of work in the uk and lived to regret it. I regretted my stance and ended up hiring polish builders and was much happier with the results (and with plenty of tea bags left at the end of the day) and the day was 8am until 6pm, not 10am until 1430pm cause the footy is on telly.....


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi Darren
as you said, not knowing you or your tastes, i can tell you what i pay here monthly and hopefully from that you can get a better idea of what you need. Like Maiden said obviously things change with time but that's true of anywhere.
Anyway, we are a couple with two small children (under 4) and we pay 4000 LE for food and drink, 120 LE for electric (300 LE in the summer when we use air conditioning), 300 LE for water, these are all approx and rents for a two bedroom flat can be anything from 2500-3000 Le (obviously cheaper at the moment but this is normal price).
Hope this helps.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> well you must have been lucky then. I made a point of employing british builders on my small property business due to the number of native people out of work in the uk and lived to regret it. I regretted my stance and ended up hiring polish builders and was much happier with the results (and with plenty of tea bags left at the end of the day) and the day was 8am until 6pm, not 10am until 1430pm cause the footy is on telly.....




I am guessing this was not meant for me???


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I am guessing this was not meant for me???


yes sorry i replied to the wrong post.


----------



## dougaldon (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello everybody im new here, we (me and my wife ) are looking to move out to Hurghada at the back end of this year ( hopefully ) and I am looking for good advice before we move, I have owned a property there for a good few years now and any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------

